# Training cat to go outside



## agentblackcat (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi 

I have a kitten who is approx 8 months old - she has had al her injections and is able to go outside. 

I am wanting to train her to go outside and do the toilet outside with a view to eventually getting rid of litter tray in house.

At the moment she will go outside if the back door is left open but will not venture further than than the patio. If left outside with door shut she crys at door.

However at night she will run straight out back door and out the garden - she will then come back hours later crying at the door - not good as i dont want to upset neighbours.

I would like for her to go out during the day and be happy as she has lots of energy does any one have any suggestions on how I could help her do this.

Thanks


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

I'd keep a tray indoors for her anyway, its a good way of picking up on certain health problems. My cats all go outside, but I have trays indoors too which they use - and if today's weather is anything to go by, I don't blame them LOL! 

Cats are active at dawn and dusk which is why she wants to go outside in the evening - daytime is usually for sleeping - well it is in my house anyway! Can you not put a cat flap in the door so she can make her own mind up when she wants to go out/come in?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes i would say a cat flap all mine us it they have even taught Taz now and i've got another 3 weeks before his 2nd Vaccination !!!!  x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I would keep the cat in at night - much safer as rta tend to happen at night. 

I agree that litter tray should be kept especially if kept in at night.

Install a catflap but be aware if your neighbourhood has other cats as a standard catflap = open house. Get a magnetic or infrared one (collar needed) or a microchip operated one (expensive but no collar necessary only the chip)


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Janee said:


> I would keep the cat in at night - much safer as rta tend to happen at night.
> 
> I agree that litter tray should be kept especially if kept in at night.
> 
> Install a catflap but be aware if your neighbourhood has other cats as a standard catflap = open house. Get a magnetic or infrared one (collar needed) or a microchip operated one (expensive but no collar necessary only the chip)


I've never had a problem and i have 8 !!!!!!!!!  where i used to live years ago now we had 7 cats then and still never had a problem


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

oUR NEIGHBOURS CAT USE TO COME TO OUR HOUSE AFTER WE LEAVE FOR WORK AS MY NEIGHBOUR SAID SHED SEE HIM SUNNING HIMSELF IN MY LOUNGE WINDOW. WHICH WAS FINE TILL HE SPRAYED MY HUSBAND STERIO SPEAKERS IT STANK FOR WHAT SEEMED FOREVER. HAD A MAGNECTIC ONE AFTER THAT.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Midnight said:


> I've never had a problem and i have 8 !!!!!!!!!  where i used to live years ago now we had 7 cats then and still never had a problem


if you had 7 or 8 cats then I imagine any other cat would keep away 

But it is a known problem to be aware of - numerous posts about this in various forums


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Janee said:


> if you had 7 or 8 cats then I imagine any other cat would keep away
> 
> But it is a known problem to be aware of - numerous posts about this in various forums


Fair enough  if you only have one i guess it may create problems


----------



## kidsandcats (Jul 19, 2009)

My neighbours used to get fed up with two of our cats when we lived in a different village. Luckily we were friends. They used to come home from work to find they had got in their house through the cat flap and snuggled up on their sofa. Strange as we had a cat flap so it wasn't as though they were shut out. They wouldn't have had a problem with it but it meant their two cats used to stay out so they got the magnetic cat flap and put the collars on their cats. A couple of days later my neighbours woke up to a very loud banging at the door to find it was my cat Josh taking run ups and ramming the cat flap. It worked and in he trotted jumped on the sofa and went to sleep!!! I always wondered why they moved house.

We moved a couple of years later and live in the same village again, but not next door this time!!

Sharon
x


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

I'de say encourage her when she goes outside bye giving her somthing she relly enjoys.
Once you have her going into the flower beds etc. start moving the litter tray closer and closer to the door.
or show her how to dig in the garden at least. x x


----------

